# Super snow diablo blanco?



## callumcook

hey 

just wondering have any of these been produced yet? 

thanks.


----------



## tonkaz0

I think the nearest thing to what your looking for would be a Super Raptor,
a totally different morph! coming from Mack genes, looks very similar but a lot crisper and cleaner white :lol2:


Super RAPTOR - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## callumcook

ive heard there being produced next year...

by breeding;

snow diablo blancoXsnow diablo blanco


there so called going to be the cleanest white looking gecko ever.


----------



## daveplymouth

the crested gecko in the states is working on em. Not sure if they have produced any yet. Send them a email.


----------



## callumcook

daveplymouth said:


> the crested gecko in the states is working on em. Not sure if they have produced any yet. Send them a email.


yea thats were i got the idea from lol
and il email them in the morning.

you making anymore vids on youtube?


----------



## daveplymouth

> yea thats were i got the idea from lol
> and il email them in the morning.
> 
> you making anymore vids on youtube?


Here we go!
















http://geckoforums.net/showthread.php?t=56603&highlight=super+snow+diablo+blanco

Will be nice to see this when its older. But theres defo at least one out there and was produced by crestedgecko.com. And yes i will make a new video in the next few days as i got a couple of new leos today from tonkaz. So will show em off.


----------



## callumcook

daveplymouth said:


> Here we go!
> image
> image
> World's first Super Snow Diablo Blanco!? - GeckoForums.net
> 
> Will be nice to see this when its older. But theres defo at least one out there and was produced by crestedgecko.com. And yes i will make a new video in the next few days as i got a couple of new leos today from tonkaz. So will show em off.


ah thats good send me a link to the vid when you've made it :2thumb:

and as for the supersnow diablo blankos i doubt they will produce them next season. the snow diablo blankos are more likely to be siblings.

EDIT: omg no way have they produced that, its so photoshoped lol!!!


----------



## daveplymouth

> ah thats good send me a link to the vid when you've made it :2thumb:
> 
> and as for the supersnow diablo blankos i doubt they will produce them next season. the snow diablo blankos are more likely to be siblings.
> 
> EDIT: omg no way have they produced that, its so photoshoped lol!!!


brother to sister , mother to son etc all happens its pretty much accepted that leopard geckos can inbreed with each other but only for a 2 or 3 generations then things can get a bit weird.


----------



## callumcook

daveplymouth said:


> brother to sister , mother to son etc all happens its pretty much accepted that leopard geckos can inbreed with each other but only for a 2 or 3 generations then things can get a bit weird.


ew, i would never risk it! just like someone trying to make you fiddle with your sister lol! never guna happen! i know the geckos dont no but still....


----------



## Slurm

a few issues back in Prac rep, there was an article on SSDB, the result was even whiter leos.

Bit of a waste of time imo


----------



## tonkaz0

callumcook said:


> ew, i would never risk it! just like someone trying to make you fiddle with your sister lol! never guna happen! i know the geckos dont no but still....


 

Behave your self Callum! its not quite the same :lol2:





Slurm said:


> a few issues back in Prac rep, there was an article on SSDB, the result was even whiter leos.
> 
> Bit of a waste of time imo


 

Just been to the site and had a look! if thats the route they took it seems like a long old drawn process how they went about it when the superRaptor is still usually alot cleaner and whiter than the Diablo as you know yourself! but each to their own I suppose


----------



## callumcook

tonkaz0 said:


> Behave your self Callum! its not quite the same :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been to the site and had a look! if thats the route they took it seems like a long old drawn process how they went about it when the superRaptor is still usually alot cleaner and whiter than the Diablo as you know yourself! but each to their own I suppose


same applys though :lol2: i would never pair mothers to brothers, sisters to fathers, brothers to sisters, etc :lol2:


----------



## callumcook

how much are the superraptors going for ?


----------



## pigglywiggly

callumcook said:


> same applys though :lol2: i would never pair mothers to brothers, sisters to fathers, brothers to sisters, etc :lol2:


 
it happens lots in animal breeding, 
i`ve had a dog who`s parents were brother and sister, 
and 
i`ve got a cat whos dad is also its grandad
and 
i breed my female rabbits to their grandfathers.

its linebreeding.
it has its good and bad points tbh, but to oversimplify it any faults will be brought out, but if you have good stock you can `fix` the good ones in.


----------



## callumcook

pigglywiggly said:


> it happens lots in animal breeding,
> i`ve had a dog who`s parents were brother and sister,
> and
> i`ve got a cat whos dad is also its grandad
> and
> i breed my female rabbits to their grandfathers.
> 
> its linebreeding.
> it has its good and bad points tbh, but to oversimplify it any faults will be brought out, but if you have good stock you can `fix` the good ones in.


ah right, personally i would never breed siblings, i just dont like the idea of it


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve never bred leos from the same parents together, dont think i would tbh.

but a close family breeding now and again isnt really a problem, its just probly not a good idea to continue doing it for a lot of generations.


----------



## callumcook

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve never bred leos from the same parents together, dont think i would tbh.
> 
> but a close family breeding now and again isnt really a problem, its just probly not a good idea to continue doing it for a lot of generations.


oh right, thanks.


----------



## sam12345

I think SSDB's are a waste of time.

The SSBB is identical however doesn't carry the eclipse gene.
Why go through the hassle of adding another recessive just to get the same phenotype at the end.


----------



## MrMike

sam12345 said:


> I think SSDB's are a waste of time.
> 
> The SSBB is identical however doesn't carry the eclipse gene.
> Why go through the hassle of adding another recessive just to get the same phenotype at the end.


That's my thoughts as well. Apart from being more genetically, phenotypically they will be the same. Not sure how eclipse will make them whiter.


----------



## gazz

callumcook said:


> ive heard there being produced next year...
> 
> by breeding;
> 
> snow diablo blancoXsnow diablo blanco
> 
> 
> *there so called going to be the cleanest white looking gecko ever.*


A Talbino super snow blizzard or Talbino super snow patternless, Would be just as white as a Talbino eclipse super snow blizzard. 
It NOT the Eclipse trait that make them whiter, It's the Super snow trait that make them whiter. 
So the statment that they going to be the cleanest white looking gecko ever, Is just wrong.

*A young Talbino super snow blizzard .*









*A bit more mature Talbino super snow patternless.*









A *Talbino eclipse super snow blizzard*, Would look no differant, But they would be Homozygous Eclipse, 
But due to Super snow solid eye, You'd never see it in the eyes.


----------



## callumcook

gazz said:


> A Talbino super snow blizzard or Talbino super snow patternless, Would be just as white as a Talbino eclipse super snow blizzard.
> It NOT the Eclipse trait that make them whiter, It's the Super snow trait that make them whiter.
> So the statment that they going to be the cleanest white looking gecko ever, Is just wrong.
> 
> *A young Talbino super snow blizzard .*
> image
> 
> *A bit more mature Talbino super snow patternless.*
> image
> 
> A *Talbino eclipse super snow blizzard*, Would look no differant, But they would be Homozygous Eclipse,
> But due to Super snow solid eye, You'd never see it in the eyes.


ah right thanks.


----------



## daveplymouth

there still worth having though, i mean if you are into the blancos and not the raptors then i guess there is a clean white version for you also. But i do agree the super raptor is pure white cant see how it can get any whiter. Each to there own i guess.


----------



## callumcook

daveplymouth said:


> there still worth having though, i mean if you are into the blancos and not the raptors then i guess there is a clean white version for you also. But i do agree the super raptor is pure white cant see how it can get any whiter. Each to there own i guess.


no doubt there both nice looking animals though.


you uploaded the vid yet lol ?


----------

